# on passing the NREMT-B and what next?



## loadngo (May 1, 2008)

I studied for the test way way harder than I have ever studied for anything and I felt confident going into the Pearson Vue office. The test clicked off after 71 questions and I felt totally bummed. I was sure I had failed. After relaxing a few hours later I reconsidered and thought I had passed. Sure enough I did in fact pass the test.

So whew, that's over.

My question is what next? Will the letter they send me have some "registration number" that I will then take to the state EMS office (in my case - OK) and thereby get state licensed? How will that work? Am I a "provisional EMT" until I get what? - an NREMT registration number or a state license?

I'm ready to apply for a job and maybe do some volunteer work so I'm anxious to get started.

And real quick - thanks to all who post and reply on this forum. It is a useful study and learning aide in it's own right.


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 1, 2008)

If you go on the NREMT Website, your number and everything is there.  You will receive hard copies in a few days.  Usually you take the NR card and Cert of course completion to your local office and they'll give you a state card.

Congrats and welcome to the field!


----------



## ErinCooley (May 1, 2008)

Have you done practicals and gotten the paperwork in the mail from that?  I hand delivered my stuff(although I didnt need results from NREMT, the state looked them up)... with bls card, federal background check and payment.  I had my numbers within the hour.


----------



## loadngo (May 6, 2008)

Yes I've done the practicals. Here in OK you take them before you can test for the NREMT. I think I'm figuring out the jump-through hoops on this. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 6, 2008)

loadngo said:


> Yes I've done the practicals. Here in OK you take them before you can test for the NREMT. I think I'm figuring out the jump-through hoops on this. Thanks again guys.



You will receive your OK State EMT license a few days or weeks after your NREMT. NREMT has to send your results to OSDH and then they will have to send your license to you. Allow them some time, they have been busy lately. 

If you do not hear from them within a few days contact OSDH EMS Division at (405) 271-4027 and ask for Kaye Hollingsworth or e-mail them at :ems@health.ok.gov

Congrat's and good luck.. p.s. be sure to join OEMTA! 

R/r 911


----------



## loadngo (May 10, 2008)

Now you are confusing me Rid....You mean the state EMS office will cut me a license before I have an NREMT # ? I have the state license app. and it asks for a 'national registration #.'

I thought I got the NREMT #, sent it along with a check and app. to the state office then got a state license. Is this incorrect?

Oh yeah I totally forgot about the OEMTA. Thanks.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 10, 2008)

Your school should had performed all the application process for you. You take the NREMT, and the NREMT will send the results to the OSDH EMS Division. You should had made application to NREMT & State simultaneously. 

If you have any questions or need clarification, discuss this with your instructor or Kaye Hollingsworth, or Eddie Manley at the OSDH number I posted. Kaye is in charge of the education division & Eddie is the former State EMS Director now semi retired working in the education division. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------

